# Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen



## Angler97464 (13. April 2004)

Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen ;+


----------



## matasilur (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

#y ja nee, is klar.....


----------



## til (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Da Forellen sehr gerne kleinere Fische fressen (und sich mit entsprechenden Ködern gut fangen lassen), würde ich sagen ja.


----------



## sebastian (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

das glaub ich auch


----------



## Doom (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

teils teils einerseits fressen sie fischchen aber halt auch maden und fliegen...
((((Raubfriedfische??))))))


----------



## angeltreff (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Definitiv ja. Auch wenn "Raubfisch" keine wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung ist, so ordnet man doch so ein, wie Til sagt.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Kommt drauf an aus Welcher Perspektive man es sieht! 

Beispiel Fanglimit: 
Da fallen die Forellen nicht unter die Raubfische....

Aber warum muss man die eigentlich in irgend ein Schema reinpressen? Sagen wir halt einfach Forellen!


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Natürlich ist eine Forelle ein Raubfisch!!!


----------



## Case (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Schon vom Gebiss her würd ich sagen ja.

Case


----------



## Angler97464 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Darf man sie am Main auch erst ab den 1. September fangen wie alle Raubfische????????


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Forelle ist ein Raubfisch; ganz sicher


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Anglerisch-Biologisch gesehen sieht die Sache so aus:

es wird unterschieden in Fried und Raubfische, 

Friedfische sind eben Friedfische und bei den Raubfischen "spaltet" man die Untergruppe der Salmoniden (Lachsartigen) ab, folglich sind Forellen Raubfische, genau wie der Huchen, der Lachs, die Saiblinge usw, eine Ausnahme bildet da die Äsche... die gehört offiziell zu den Salmoniden, ernährt sich aber vorwiegend von Insekten, wenngleich große Äschen durchaus auch Kleinfische fressen...

Tatsächlich-Biologisch muß ich mich grad mal schlau machen, werde nachschlage und es dann posten


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Tja Leutz,
das nachschlagen stellt sich als schwierig heraus,
Biologisch gesehen wird ein Unterschied zwischen Süß und Salzwasserfischen gemacht, eine Unterteilung in Fried und Raubfische gibt es so nicht!!!

es gibt in Europäischen Gewässern 28 verschiedene Familien, vovon beispielsweise die Cypriniden (Karpfenfische) nur eine ist... Und zu dieser Gruppe gehören fast sämtliche in Deutschland vertretenen Weißfische... Auch der Rapfen und dieser ist definitiv ein Raubfisch...

Auf der Angelkarte dürfte jedoch ein Unterschied zwischen Karpfen und Rapfen nicht reell sein, sprich: Der Rapfen zählt nicht zu den Raubfischen... Zumindest nicht auf dem Erlaubnisschein!

Was da nun die Forelle betrifft bin ich persönlich der Meinung, daß es sich um einen Raubfisch handelt!!

Dem Ersteller dieses Thraeds sei geraten bei Zweifeln in der Formulierung auf dem Erlaubnisschein beim Verein oder Verband nachzufragen...! Nen besseren Tip hab ich da nicht auf Lager!!


----------



## robertb (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Rein natürlich gesehen sind Forellen Raubfische. Bei uns in Niederbayern fallen Sie aber nicht unter die sog. Raubfischregelung (Zander, Hecht). Aber im Endeffekt entscheidet es bei uns der jeweilige Verein wie es gehandhabt wird.


----------



## til (13. April 2004)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*



> Auch wenn "Raubfisch" keine wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung ist


Und andere in diesem Sinne gemachten Aussagen:
Raubfisch ist nicht "unwissenschaftlich". Es ist keine zoologische Gattung (oder sonstige Klassifizierung), wohl aber eine Bezeichnung für die Ernährungsweise. Deshalb deckt sich auch die Einteilung Raubfisch - Friedfisch nicht mit den Zoologischen Gruppen Salmoniden, Cypriniden, Perciformes etc. Es gibt in fast jeder Gruppe Raub und Friedfische, also verschiedene Ernährungsformen.
Man kann aber daraus auf keinen Fall Rückschlüsse ziehen für irgendwelche Angelgesetze: dort ist bei "Raubfisch" die Forelle meist nicht gemeint.
Ist halt so eine Sache mit Klassifizierungen: bei den Chinesen z.B. soll es eine Tieklasse geben "Tiere, die dem Kaiser gehören"...


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Hi,

also für mich sind Salmoniden keine klassichen Raubfische wie Hecht,Zander,Barsch etc..Es gibt ja je nach Lebensraum Salmoniden die sich nur von Kleinstlebewesen ernähren.Und sogar im gleichen Lebensraum fressen manche eher Fische manche eher Kleinstlebewesen.Also müsste man ja sogar bei der gleichen Art bei jedem einzelnen Fisch Unterschiede machen.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

@Sea,Trout.
 Kleinstlebewesen sind auch Tiere also.....ausschließliche fleischliche n
 Nahrung,außer im Puff,aber in die Püffe soll je vieles nicht normal sein,sonst würde es sie ja wohl nicht jeben.
 Karpfen,Plötzen und Rotfedern hab ich auch schon mit Köfi erwischt sind aber trotzdem keine Raubfische.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Hi,

fast jede Nahrung ist "Tierisch".Muscheln,Würmer,Fluginsekten, Zuckmückenlarven etc..Halt alles was auch sogenannte Friedfische fressen.Aber nur Tierische Nahrung macht für mich keinen Raubfisch aus.Oder wie meinst du das?Verstehe den Sinn von deinem Text nicht so recht.

Mir geht es darum das für mich Salmoniden keine klassischen Raubfische sind wie Hecht,Barsch und Zander zb..Ich habe es damals auch so gelernt das man sie nicht in die Kategorie Raubfisch einordnet sondern das es Salmoniden sind.Auch wenn manche sich räuberisch ernähren von anderen Fischen.


----------



## Lazarus (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Forellen sind, wenn man ein Schema braucht, Allesfresser. Wie der Aitel oder der Aal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

Salmonide ist eine biologische Bezeichnung, Raubfisch eine anglerische, keine wissenschaftliche..


----------



## cafabu (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

_"Da fehlt jetzt nur noch unsere boardtypische Lösung: Die Forelle ist ein Hybrid aus Raubfisch und Friedfisch"_

Die Forelle ist, wie bereits beschrieben, nicht der einzige Fisch wo sich die biologische Bezeichnung und die anglerische schwer vereinbaren lässt
Carsten


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*

@Sea-Trout
meinte damit ja nur ,daß sie keine Pflanzen und Algen als Nahrungsgrundlage haben.


----------



## Pippa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehören Forellen zu den Raubfischen*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Forellen sind, wenn man ein Schema braucht, Allesfresser.



Womit bewiesen wäre, dass Forellen als Omnivore laut dieser Klassifizierung dem Schwein und dem Menschen sehr nahe stehen. Es sind also *keine Raubfische*, sondern schwenschliche Pantophage. Buunkt!


----------

